# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  cho hỏi cách tự học lập trình pascal từ cơ bản đến nâng cao.

## conghung999

bác nào có tài liệu học pascal từ cơ bản đến nâng cao.cho em xin và bác nào có cách tự học hay thì tư vấn cho em nha. em gà lắm. xin cảm ơn cả nhà.

----------


## seominhthanhvip

http://mua247.com/threads/562642-ebook-pascal-tong-hop-can-ban-nang-cao 
bạn lên đây mà xem, có rất nhiều cho bạn tha hồ chọn

còn về cách học thì theo mình thì đọc sách và làm bài tập vd để hiểu sâu nếu không hiểu thì lên các diễn đàn về tin học mà hỏi theo mình thì cách học đó là hiệu quả ( vì mình hoc cách đó mà :a[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img].

----------


## nguyenle

nếu có thời gian và điều kiện thì bạn nên tìm thầy giỏi mà học như hacker chẳng hạn.
còn mình thì không có thời gian đi học nên chỉ mua sách về tự học, học ở đâu ko quan trọng. quan trọng nhất vẫn là mình thôi bạn ạ.

----------

